# Application sur ipad1



## cedrique (23 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter d'occasion un ipad 1 ios5.1.1 qui tourne parfaitement bien. 

Il a été réinitialisé avant la vente donc aucune application n'est installé sur l'ipad. Il n'est pas jailbreaké. Je ne comptais pas le faire.

Ios6 ne peut être installé sur cette ipad.

Le problème est que je ne peux plus installé des applications classiques via le AppStore comme youtube, dailymotion, shazam... qui requièrent ios6. Alors qu'il y avait des versions antérieurs parfaitement compatibles avec ios5.

Ma question est : comment télécharger ces applications compatibles avec ios5, comment trouver les anciennes versions et les installer ? AppStore ne m'étant à disposition que la dernière version de l'application. 

Espérant qu'il y est une solution en jailbreak ou autre. 

Cordialement
Cédrique


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2013)

À part avec un jailbreak de ton appareil, c'est impossible. Mais là, ça relève du piratage, donc, on n'en discutera pas ici. AU pire, certains contributeurs peuvent te donner des pistes par message privé s&#8217;ils estiment ça nécessaire.


----------



## CBi (23 Août 2013)

Sur iOS Youtube n'était pas installé en standard avec iOS ?

Pour Dailymotion, j'ai une version 3.1, et un Shazam 5.0.0 que je peux te passer si tu le souhaites.

Note que pour les videos il existe un certain nombre de players tiers, qu'on peut rechercher rapidement en entrant dans Google les termes suivants : site:itunes.apple.com/us/app/ "requires ios 5.0" "dailymotion"

J'ignore s'il existe quelque part un "repository" des vieilles versions d'apps iOS mais ça serait véritablement nécessaire pour faire vivre les "vieilles" machines "qui s'attachent à notre âme et nous font les aimer."


----------



## cedrique (23 Août 2013)

Merci cbi, ça serai cool mais comment faire pour les installer apr&#279;s sans le apple store ?
Effectivement pour youtube, c'est bon en ios5.

@ Gwen : Pour le jealbreak, je suis preneur si cela me permer d'installer des anciennes versions d'applications officielles.


----------



## CBi (24 Août 2013)

cedrique a dit:


> Merci cbi, ça serai cool mais comment faire pour les installer apr&#279;s sans le apple store ?
> Effectivement pour youtube, c'est bon en ios5.
> 
> @ Gwen : Pour le jealbreak, je suis preneur si cela me permer d'installer des anciennes versions d'applications officielles.



Glisser le fichier sur iTunes, puis synchroniser !


----------

